# dwa birds



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

are they any birds u need a dwa for ???????????


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe Cassowaries and Ostrich are on there and that's it


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

cool i want an ostrich :mf_dribble: it can live in my room :no1:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

every parrot should be!!! the amount of scars i have from them!! 

but i know ostriches are deffinatly on it!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

This is the list:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isnt there an australasian bird species that has toxic saliva, i'm sure i read somewhere that its similar to batrachotoxins found in Dendrobatids. dont know if that would be seen in captivity or if indeed it is considered DWA?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

not sure but my last girlfriend was pretty dangerous :bash:


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

cassowaries and ostrich.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

I've always thought a vulture would make a cool pet.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> I've always thought a vulture would make a cool pet.


they do! if you have the time for them ,
a mate of mine has 2 turkey vultures and there as soppy as puppys! 
the called trevor and colin :lol2:


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

tokay said:


> they do! if you have the time for them ,
> a mate of mine has 2 turkey vultures and there as soppy as puppys!
> the called trevor and colin :lol2:


Great !! Have you any pics ? Are they hard to look after ?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Nope no pics on my comp im afraid, there not to hard to look after though , hes built a macaw sized flight in his garden for them both when hes out at work the rest of the time they free roam his house


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

tokay said:


> Nope no pics on my comp im afraid, there not to hard to look after though , hes built a macaw sized flight in his garden for them both when hes out at work the rest of the time they free roam his house


Cheers. Not sure OH would be too happy with a vulture roaming the house or the dogs for that matter :lol2:

Great looking birds though. Never seen any offered for sale.


----------



## hiddenkingdom (Dec 23, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but isnt there an australasian bird species that has toxic saliva, i'm sure i read somewhere that its similar to batrachotoxins found in Dendrobatids. dont know if that would be seen in captivity or if indeed it is considered DWA?


 
There is a Bird from new guinea called the hooded pitohui which is thought to be venomous. It feeds on toads from the same area so could be that the toxins stay in the mouth from its food. Is this the bird you were thinking of? hope this is any help.


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL you need a DWA for an Ostrich and Cassowarie but not a Rhea or Emu:lol2:.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

As far as I'm aware vultures can be kept and trained like most raptors. There's a small wildlife park in Lincolnshire that keeps butterflys, reptiles and birds of prey. They usually have 2 displays a day in season. I've only been once but they got out a few birds for a fly around including a Bald Eagle, Hawk (can't remember if it was Harris or not, might have actually of been a Kestrel), and a vulture (can't remember if it was Black or Turkey). Vulture was reared from hand so, as a result it would "walk" everywhere rather than fly - wasn't even remotely bothered by people.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

from what I've read tho falconry is a difficult hobby. you need to have permission from someone ho owns a lot of land in the country to fly the bird and train it to hunt. I read into it a while back, it seems well daunting.


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

how about an emu?


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

nah falconry is very easy mate, and yes vultures can be kept without a license, coz there scavanging birds, so no danger, well i say no danger but one of my biggest and most obvious scars is from a vulture, damn that bird :bash:

you dont need HUGE areas of land and most people will gladly let you do it as its free pest control. also you dont hunt owls ( rarely anyway though can be done) 

i dont think u need a license for an emu though, not sure


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I heard the Moa was on there and the Great Auk.

Theres a guy by me in bristol who keeps some really nice Birds of Prey, well jealous my garden is to crampt to keep anything like that


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

to the wonderer, you will often find vultures for sale on the IBR website, or they can give you a list of breeders, the best vultures are blatently griffin vultures though, if not a bit big lol


----------



## ThatLittleBlondeThing (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone have any idea of prices for Gyr falcons?


----------



## Bentley05 (Jan 7, 2007)

not a good bird to have very expensive and die easy only for expeiranced people same with most birds of prey pointless having them unless u fly them and know what u doing with them 

males females
grey gyrs £2500 £4000
silver £3000 £5000
white £5000 £10.000
black £5000 £10.000

atb
Liam


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

chimpy666 said:


> I heard the Moa was on there and the Great Auk.


Yeah I think wooly mammoths and sabre-toothed cats are on there, too.


----------

